# Travelling PDA type device??



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi, 

I am looking for a recommendation for the following requirements. 

I am travelling the world, mainly developing countries. I currently have a laptop which is fine, but it is too big and heavy, and is going to break soon.

I need something that contains the following:

Can open .docs, pdf, 
Can write docs
Can access internet through wireless
Is small, and has good battery charge
Here is the hard one - I would like it to have a NIC. A lot of internet cafes are not wireless where I will be. 

Suggestions welcome,

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

THeres a few ways to go about this none very easy I am afraid. I have never seen any PDA with a 100% built in ethernet. First there is a device that has a CF slot. The CF slot will then be able to take in the ethernet adapter like the one shown here -

http://www.socketcom.com/product/EA2917-722.asp

IMHO if your looking for the total package that you stated here I would suggest an older HP Ipaq 2215.

This is a fairly small device with long battery life. As well you can buy an extended battery for almost 7 hours continued use (if you get the extended use battery buy the mugen one not the Hp brand one its half the size with the same power rating keeping the device still very small). You can then get 2 CF add in cards 1 for wifi and one for ethernet (unfortunately the 2215 does not have built in WIFI).

Another route you can go is the Axim v51v this will give you a newer OS (WM5 instead of 2003) and integrated WIFI making it so you only have to buy the ethernet cf card. But your going to have very limited battery time.

The biggest problem your going to face is the ethernet requirement there are no SDIO ethernet cards the smallest card will be CF and the newer models don't run CF slots they come with SD or Micro or Mini SD.

My last thought is to see if you have a PDA that can run USB host and see if something like this -

http://www.verbatim.com.au/products.cfm?productID=KW588A

would have drivers for a PDA to use it. But again very few PDA's have USB host capabilities and even fewer manfacturers of USB devices offer PDA supporting drivers.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

BTW just as a side note all solutions provided here have buildt in DOC support and you would have to download adobe reader for pocket pC onto the device for pdf functionality (WM does not have that built in) its free as is their standard download.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure these developing countries have wired ethernet? Rural areas of China, villages with only a few hundred people making a few dollars a month, have cell phones, but they don't have any wired phone systems, ethernet, or even running water.

I would recommend a good GSM cell phone with a web browser that works in the countries you'll be traveling to. I don't know where you're from, but the US is way behind other countries in the area of cell phone technology. Many other countries have cell phones that perform nearly all the functions that computers in the US do. They're used as phones, browsers, gaming, and music.

Congrats on the traveling! You'll learn a lot about culture *and* technology!


----------



## DaveSS (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the advice.

I will look into both the HP Ipaq 2215. Palm TX or Palm z22. 

I guess the CF slot for a USB seems like a viable option. 

The main problem I see with travelling is battery, and internet. I am in Nigeria at the moment. Everyone has wireless, yet the set up is terrible, and you might as well use your GPRS to read your mail! The problem there is the telephone networks are equally bad.

I usually take my laptop to a cafe and plug it in to a wire connection, it avoids the hassle of listening to a guy go on about his new access point, which is hanging from the ceiling looking quite miserable. 

I know different parts of the world are in different stages of development regarding the internet. So I just feel its better to be prepared for any out come!!!

Anyway, thank you both for the advice given, Much appreciated as always!

Dave


----------

